# New Camo Paint Masks!



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Howdy All!

I'm a regular over on the Sci-fi forum & maker of professional grade paint masks. Now I have some products for you folks & thought I'd share what I have.

Here's a new series of camo paint masks that will be available later this week!

The sets will all have large & small masks for 1/32-1/72 scales, & enough masks to do 1-2 models per scale.

Current mask sets available here!: http://stores.ebay.com/Orbital-Drydock










*Tiger Stripe Lg.*










*Tiger Stripe Sm.*










*Hexaflage Lg.*










*Hexaflage Sm.*










*Classic "Woodland" Sm.*










*Classic "Woodland" Sm.*










*Classic "Blob" Sm.*]


----------

